# Our Easter 2019 Events



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2019)

*Easter 2019 at The Bell Tree!*​
It's that time of year again and and I'm sure you are all very excited to hunt for clues in our annual egg hunt. I'm talking about our (in)famous event where members search for eggs around the forum and win amazing new egg collectibles. It's coming back for the seventh time this year!

But before that kicks off at the end of the week, we're starting early with our very first egg decorating contest, which will run along side it. If you've been around TBT for a while, this event will work like our typical forum contests. Members will submit their creations, staff will nominate their favorites, and the community will vote for the winners. You'll be able to win bonus egg currency and even more prizes. *Check out the contest thread here*!

Our temporary  *Easter Island board* will host our two Easter events. The 7th Annual Easter Egg Hunt will start this Easter weekend. Happy early Easter!


*April 20th Update*: The egg hunt has now started! You can find it in the Eatser Island board, or by clicking *here*!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2019)

Easter 2019 Effort  Vents

looking forward to the annual hell


----------



## carackobama (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm super excited for my first TBT Easter! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice to see these older events being mixed up; looking forward to submitting an egg. 
Thanks as always for these!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for doing these events, mods!
I've never actually done an egg hunt on the forums, but I look forward to decorating an egg c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2019)

I should start practicing and jotting down places in the forum where I think its most likely they'll hide eggs.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

I think this may be my first TBT Easter as well! I'm excited. I don't know if I'll be doing the egg hunt, but I'd love to do some egg-painting!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 15, 2019)

Ohhh, this is my first time doing a easter event!! Can't wait!


----------



## Wallows (Apr 15, 2019)

I won't be submitting an egg but I'm looking forward to the egg hunt!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2019)

Bring it on! My first hunt too!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2019)

I suck at these... I'm so eggcited!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 15, 2019)

It's happening oof


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 15, 2019)

I love the new users eggcitement while I'll be rocking back and forth in the corner


----------



## Locket (Apr 15, 2019)

time to cry bc im too dumb to figure any of the eggs out


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 16, 2019)

Bummer. I don't want to decorate a real egg and I am going to an anime convention this weekend. I don't know how much time I'll have to solve terrible forum riddles. I was hoping it would start sooner.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

I don’t know if I participated in an egg hunt or not before (probably not), but I’ll definitely be participating in this one!  I have break and will be home from university from this Thursday until Monday, so I’ll have plenty of time to prepare and get as many eggs as I can.  I also plan on participating in the decorate an egg event as well.  Thanks for hosting these events, staff!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 16, 2019)

Omg, I just went through and looked at the clues and answers for last year's egg hunt. I am prepared to not get a single egg this year. ;_;


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 16, 2019)

first-time easter egg hunters: wow this'll be so exciting!!
veterans to tbt's easter egg hunt: [sobbing in the distance] **** this


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> first-time easter egg hunters: wow this'll be so exciting!!
> veterans to tbt's easter egg hunt: [sobbing in the distance] **** this


Geeze, I'm a veteran to the Easter Egg Hunt, and i'm very excited.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 16, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> first-time easter egg hunters: wow this'll be so exciting!!
> veterans to tbt's easter egg hunt: [sobbing in the distance] **** this



It's actually hilarious to see how excited the newbies are.  They think it will be a walk in the park...hehehehe...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 16, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Geeze, I'm a veteran to the Easter Egg Hunt, and i'm very excited.



I mean I was kidding lol im also excited but also lowkey very terrified i'll heck up so


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, the fact that I find about 10-15 maximum of eggs every year, I'd say i'm going to do pretty decent this year. If I do find them all I wouldn't want the Gold Egg, because:

1: Its quite bland.

2: There are plenty of other egg collectibles out there that are far better than the Gold Egg

3: If I do find all the eggs and buy the Gold Egg, i'll be very in depression because I can't buy the other eggs.

So now you know who'll *NEVER* get the Gold Egg.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 16, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, the fact that I find about 10-15 maximum of eggs every year, I'd say i'm going to do pretty decent this year. If I do find them all I wouldn't want the Gold Egg, because:
> 
> 1: Its quite bland.
> 
> ...



Yeah I would never go for golden egg for the same reasons, it's boring and I'd rather get other eggs. Plus I don't think I'd ever be the first one to solve all the clues.


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2019)

Maybe we should spice up the golden egg a little, make it more shiny or glittery or something. It was made in the second hunt ever back when the egg designs were a lot more basic, so I get what you guys mean.

_this is not an official announcement, just my personal ramblings
and not for this year_


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 16, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's actually hilarious to see how excited the newbies are.  They think it will be a walk in the park...hehehehe...



Lol I'm not gonna lie, I may not bother much. Not giving in, just know it would stress me out xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 16, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Lol I'm not gonna lie, I may not bother much. Not giving in, just know it would stress me out xD



Oh, don't let me scare you.  I may be exaggerating a slight bit lol.  The egg hunt is hard but some clues are more difficult than others so I think you'll get at least a few.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> Maybe we should spice up the golden egg a little, make it more shiny or glittery or something. It was made in the second hunt ever back when the egg designs were a lot more basic, so I get what you guys mean.
> 
> _this is not an official announcement, just my personal ramblings
> and not for this year_



DO IT



Let




me 



flex​


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 16, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, the fact that I find about 10-15 maximum of eggs every year, I'd say i'm going to do pretty decent this year. If I do find them all I wouldn't want the Gold Egg, because:
> 
> 1: Its quite bland.
> 
> ...



its more about the prestige rather than the collectible itself


----------



## r a t (Apr 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> Maybe we should spice up the golden egg a little, make it more shiny or glittery or something. It was made in the second hunt ever back when the egg designs were a lot more basic, so I get what you guys mean.
> 
> _this is not an official announcement, just my personal ramblings
> and not for this year_



um YES PLEASE, some kind of glitterly glimmer animation on it would be gorgeous 

let justin do more personal ramblings sometimes they’re good


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

I can't do the egg painting since I haven't painted real eggs in years, but I'm still excited to be tortured mercilessly with riddles about games I don't play!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> Maybe we should spice up the golden egg a little, make it more shiny or glittery or something. It was made in the second hunt ever back when the egg designs were a lot more basic, so I get what you guys mean.
> 
> _this is not an official announcement, just my personal ramblings
> and not for this year_



Maybe the Golden Egg can be animated perhaps to really exhibit the shininess and sparkling?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Maybe the Golden Egg can be animated perhaps to really exhibit the shininess and sparkling?



I agree with this. We already got cooler looking eggs, so the golden egg needs to look extra special.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

Btw can I participate in both egg decoring and egg hunt events?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Btw can I participate in both egg decoring and egg hunt events?



Yes you can!  The contest is just there to give people another way to earn extra Egg currency and other cool prizes as a bonus. o/


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Yes you can!  The contest is just there to give people another way to earn extra Egg currency and other cool prizes as a bonus. o/



Okay thanks


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 17, 2019)

if they ask questions about the marketplace or the cellar or even retail, I might be okay!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 17, 2019)

When does egg hunt start? On Saturday?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not going to participate in the egg decorating contest this year, but if they do it again next year, I'll be there. Just not prepared for egg decorating right now. I'm gonna try the egg hunt though.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> When does egg hunt start? On Saturday?



I’m guessing so based on what others have said about it and that it lasts two days.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 17, 2019)

I know this event is mostly about egg collectibles, but wouldn't it be really nice to have a Zipper 
collectible? You know, so that you can take a look at his beautiful face at any time, right under 
your profile pic... 

I'm just kidding btw, please don't think about this @staff...


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2019)

5herry said:


> I know this event is mostly about egg collectibles, but wouldn't it be really nice to have a Zipper
> collectible? You know, so that you can take a look at his beautiful face at any time, right under
> your profile pic...
> 
> I'm just kidding btw, please don't think about this @staff...



We kind of have one already.  It's super old though! I have it as the last item in my items right now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 17, 2019)

Damn I work a long time on Saturday, so I can't be online looking for these eggs :/

Welp, now I'm really only gonna find 1. Maybe 2 at best but with my trash luck and dumm self, finding more would be pure luck

I also wish the egg decorating was to draw out an egg, like how it would be displayed as a collectable. I had some ideas, some even for Rune Factory. But I understand the whole egg painting creating thing, since, ya know, that's an Easter thing.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 18, 2019)

Justin said:


> We kind of have one already.  It's super old though! I have it as the last item in my items right now.



Oh, didn't knew that! Looks cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2019)

Justin said:


> We kind of have one already.  It's super old though! I have it as the last item in my items right now.



super old *and* super ungiftable


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 19, 2019)

Does the hunt start sometime today (Easter Friday) or tomorrow on Saturday? If this info was already given, I'm sorry! I can't find it  if it's just for Saturday and Sunday, I unfortunately can't participate.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Does the hunt start sometime today (Easter Friday) or tomorrow on Saturday? If this info was already given, I'm sorry! I can't find it  if it's just for Saturday and Sunday, I unfortunately can't participate.



I believe it has traditionally started Saturday - or at least that was the case last year. Usually they put up a thread for it the day before, so we could be getting more details today.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 19, 2019)

Splatoon 2's 48 hour long Splatfest and Bell Tree Forum's Egg hunt are on the same weekend... 

That's gonna be some busy easter for me...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 19, 2019)

Trundle said:


> I believe it has traditionally started Saturday - or at least that was the case last year. Usually they put up a thread for it the day before, so we could be getting more details today.



Thanks for the answer! Darn. I'll be missing it this year again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 19, 2019)

I see Justin has an odd so called "Test" collectible going on. What could that be?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 20, 2019)

Um,

So where are hints posted to? Sorry for the really dumb question, never done this before.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Um,
> 
> So where are hints posted to? Sorry for the really dumb question, never done this before.



A thread will be posted and the hints will be in the thread. It'll be super straightforward once the thread is up!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 20, 2019)

Oooh okay, thanks! I was stalking this thread to see if they'd get posted here.

Well since there no thread posted yet, I'm just probably going to go to sleep here soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2019)

the easter egg hunt thread, with all of its hints, wlll get posted in the easter island part of the forums, as mentioned in the op here


----------



## mogyay (Apr 20, 2019)

altho of course the hints will be done in stages i expect so everyone has a fair chance! (well i say everyone has a chance but....)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2019)

mogyay said:


> altho of course the hints will be done in stages i expect so everyone has a fair chance! (well i say everyone has a chance but....)



wouldn't be any fun if someone just got the golden egg on the first day, after all


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)

I see everyone has a row for egg currency in their sidebars now... interesting... I’m so hyped for this egg hunt!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I see everyone has a row for egg currency in their sidebars now... interesting... I’m so hyped for this egg hunt!



Let's hope they remove it in time this year 
cough cough


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Let's hope they remove it in time this year
> cough cough



but I like my eggs currency in november


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> but I like my eggs currency in november



such a lonely life


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

Yay there's an extra egg in the banner!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 20, 2019)

What time does it start? I might not log on and I don?t wanna miss it. Does it start today?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 20, 2019)

Around what time will the easter egg hunt event gonna start?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2019)

StarryWolf said:


> What time does it start? I might not log on and I don’t wanna miss it. Does it start today?





5herry said:


> Around what time will the easter egg hunt event gonna start?


The last 2 hunts began at 1pm EDT, so I'd guess sometime around that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 20, 2019)

Heyden said:


> The last 2 hunts began at 1pm EDT, so I'd guess sometime around that.



Today? Or tomorrow?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2019)

StarryWolf said:


> Today? Or tomorrow?



It is supposed to start today! o/


----------



## Wallows (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm on spring break and my body woke up at 6:55 am. do you see how excited I am for this event


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2019)

Wallows said:


> I'm on spring break and my body woke up at 6:55 am. do you see how excited I am for this event



To be completely honest, I wished this hunt started at 4:00 AM my time! xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2019)

People new to the egg hunt: I’m so excited for this egg hunt!

TBT egg hunt: feeling cute, might crush your dreams later, idk


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 20, 2019)

ohh, we have a spot for eggs in our sidebars now!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 20, 2019)

Might keep a collection of screenshots from all the new members saying how excited they are, and then see how many of them post in the egg hunt thread saying it's so hard Haha.

For real though I'm pretty excited, cant wait


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

B3N said:


> Might keep a collection of screenshots from all the new members saying how excited they are, and then see how many of them post in the egg hunt thread saying it's so hard Haha.
> 
> For real though I'm pretty excited, cant wait



well you're getting an egg of your choice anyway because art, (and by the looks of your gold egg you're genius), so plz don't mock the newbies who will hustle, thnx!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 20, 2019)

1pm, EST, man so late. I was hoping to atleast see for myself what it looked like before I went to work, but that's the excact time I have to be at work today.

My chances are so slim rn.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 20, 2019)

so when does the egg hunt start?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm pretty excited now.

I remember my very first egg hunt, which was in 2015 by the way. And I got a grand total of 14 eggs. That's quite insane for someone who hasn't done the egg hunt yet.

Now i'm a veteran and a decent pro at this, and at best i'd probably gain about 10-16 eggs at the least.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also shouldn't think too hard on these, because that's how they getcha.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 20, 2019)

It's only 10:33 am here and I'm already having a crappy day at work. Looking forward to this egg hunt to distract me, lol.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 20, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> It's only 10:33 am here and I'm already having a crappy day at work. Looking forward to this egg hunt to distract me, lol.



xD true dat


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2019)

The Easter egg hunt has started! You can find it the Easter Island board or go directly to the thread here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?466181-TBT-s-Seventh-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow! The banner is so beautiful!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 20, 2019)

Pfffft I suck at piecing things together so I’m terrible at this haha. It’s like I have information in my head but it just doesn’t click. RIP


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 20, 2019)

I already hate this T_T


----------



## Tessie (Apr 22, 2019)

hi guys i gotta say this layout is absolutely awful!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 22, 2019)

No, this layout rules. It's so horrifying and I love it.


----------

